# Optimaler Hintergrund (Green Box) zum herauskeyen



## Marius Heil (24. August 2007)

Hi,

nachdem ich einige Aufnahmen vor einer roten Leinwand geschossen hab und jetzt ne irrsinnsarbeit habe, diese auszuschneiden, habe ich mich auf Empfehlung hin dazu entschlossen mir Stoff zu kaufen.
Hierzu habe ich mich bei Ebay umgesehen. Die Idealmaße sind 3x3 Meter, so hat man ein wenig Bewegungsfreiraum. Folgende Angebote habe ich gefunden:





> http://cgi.ebay.de/Baumwoll-Nessel-...ryZ68570QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Leider kein Molton, die Farbe fand ich jedoch schön, da es richtiges Giftgrün ist.





> http://cgi.ebay.de/B1-Deko-MOLTON-S...6567255QQihZ015QQcategoryZ27543QQcmdZViewItem
> Das hingegen wäre Molton, der ist jedoch ein wenig dunkelgrüner, trotzdem besser?





> http://cgi.ebay.de/DEKO-MOLTON-STOF...ryZ19592QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> Hier hat mir der Verkäufer ncoh das Angebot gemacht, 3x3 Meter für 21 Euro plus Versand, jedoch schon sehr dunkles grün


Naja, jetzt bin ich am überlegen, mit welchem Stoff sich ein optimales chromakeying erzielen lässt, klar spielt die Beleuchtung eine Rolle, im ersten Schritt mag ich mir jedoch erstmal einen guten Hintergrund zulegen.
Wodurch könnte ich die besten Ergebnisse bekommen?


Marius


----------



## chmee (24. August 2007)

Wichtig sind Dinge wie

*Diffusität* - Es soll das Licht möglichst gleichmäßig schlucken und zurückwerfen, daraus ergibt sich eine gleichmäßige fast einfarbige Fläche, deswegen ist Molton schon ne schicke Sache - aber keine Pflicht.

*Platz lassen* - damit mein ich den Platz zwischen Greenscreen und Objekt. Umso weiter Du vom Hintergrund weg kannst, desto weniger strahlt der Stoff auf das Objekt ab UND wenn Blendenwahl möglich ist ( somit Unschärfe durch kleine Blendenzahl ) kann der Hintergrund weicher gemacht werden, was wieder dem Keying zugute kommt.

*Flächenlicht für das Keying* - Gib der Keyingfläche eigenes Licht, um es gleichmäßig auszuleuchten und Schatten vom Objekt zu vermeiden.

Ich würde zu hellerem Grün greifen, damit vermindert man beim Keying die Verwechslungsgefahr mit sonstigen dunklen Tönen.

Achja, hier ein Video, wo der Großteil erklärt ist, sehr verständlich und aufklärend.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6brdwY-dvU

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (24. August 2007)

Hi,

Video schau ich grad an.
Meinst du also, es wäre vorteilhafter den Nessel Grünen Stoff zu nehmen, der allerdings kein Molton ist oder wiegt Molton, von wegen Diffusion den Nachteil auf, dass er weniger Hellgrün ist?


Marius


----------



## chmee (25. August 2007)

Hier ist Grasgrüner Molton : http://cgi.ebay.de/B1-Deko-MOLTON-S...ryZ27543QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich kann Dir dabei nicht mehr behilflich sein, ich weiss es einfach nicht, aber folgenden Denkanstöße könnten Dir den Weg weisen :
Bei teilreflektierenden Stoffen hast Du den Nachteil in der Post, da Du dort wieder einen weiteren Grünbereich keyen musst. Beim dunklen Grün hat man das Problem, dass Du viel Licht raufschießen musst, um das Grün eindeutig differenzierbar zu bekommen.

Viel Erfolg. mfg chmee

**EDIT** Der Nesselstoff sieht doch auch ganz gut aus, wird sogar für solche Dinge beworben.


----------



## chmee (17. Oktober 2007)

Hey Marius, wie weit bist inzwischen gekommen ?

Erzähl mal von Erfahrungswerten ?!

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich hab noch ein wenig überlegt, dann bin ich in ebay auf eine Auktion gestoßen:
Beispielauktion
Ich hab den Verkäufer dann etwas heruntergehandelt und hab 3x3 Meter für ca 40 Euro inklusive Versand bezahlt. Da ich mir das mit nem Kumpel geteilt hab, war der Betrag doch ganz passabel.
Als der Stoff nach sehr kurzer Zeit ankam hab ich mir eine ca 3,5m lange Metallstange geschnappt und den stoff darauf festgemacht. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich das ganze bis heute noch nicht professionell festgemacht hab, da sich der provisorische Aufbau als ziemlich passabel herausgestellt hat 
http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/56izk0xz/P1070752.JPG

Das waren erste Versuche, das ganze auszuleuchten, alles was an Lampen da war musste herhalten, bin jedoch zurzeit noch dabei Strahler zu sammeln. Ich hab eigentlich nen extra 2000 Watt Strahler für Studioaufnahmen, den darf man allerdings nicht länger als 5 min anlassen 

Was man hier sieht ist zum Beispiel ne Aufnahme vor dem Greenscreen:
http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/7k58jd60/P1080422.JPG

Wie man erkennen kann gibts bei den Füßen ein paar unschöne Schattierungen. Die Kleidung hebt sich glücklicherweise aber noch genug von dem Grün ab.
Bisher wurden ca 400 Bilder freigstellt, zu einem sehr großen Teil wurde das auch automatisiert. Die Japanerin die man hier sieht beispielsweise wurde durch ne Photoshop Aktion komplett freigestellt, verkleinert und als transparentes png abgespeichert, die 200 Bilder zu konvertieren hat ca 3 Stunden Rechenzeit und 2 Stunden Kontrolle der Bilder gebraucht. Das ist eigentlich ganz passabel, teilweise mussten auch virtuelle Verlängerungen von Körperteilen vorgenommen wurde, da es nicht ganz gepasst hat.
Die Ausleuchtung bei den Füßen war das größte Problem, das war aber auch nur, weil es schwierig war genug Scheinwerfer aufzutreiben.

Filmtechnisch hab ich vor dem greenscreen noch nix gemacht. das sollte jedoch exzellent gehen, wenn man sich noch ein wenig mehr mühe gibt, den stoff vorher eventuell bügelt, hat man wirklich ne schön einheitliche Fläche.


Marius


----------

